# إكسسوارات المنزل راقيه



## &امل& (16 يناير 2014)

إكسسوارات المنزل
​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

زيني بيتك واجعلي المرح يلهو في داخله 

البضاعه متوفره متوفره لفترة محدوده 

بسم الله نبدا 













... البيانات المطلوبه ...
اسم المستلم 
المدينة / الدوله ( العنوان كامل )
رقم الجوال 
الإيميل
العدد المطلوب 
اللون المطلوب
النوعية المطلوبه

... لدفع المبلغ ...

البنك الأهلي التجاري
25762154000203

IBAN 
SA0410000025762154000203

مصرف الراجحي 
487608010275412

IBAN 
SA1280000487608010275412​
__________________

لمتابعة منتجات المتجر 
www.mwify.com
على الجوال 0505425949
على الواتس آب 0505425949
للإعلان في المتجر .. تكلفة البنر 300 ريال لمدة 6 شهور ​


----------

